# Medical Clearence - What does this mean?



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

For Myself the following is posted:

_Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._

For my spouse the following is posted:

_Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer._

What does the above two mean?

Note: I have a medical condition and an eye surgery called Vitrectomy is made 2 years ago and I have mentioned them


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> For Myself the following is posted:
> 
> _Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._
> ...



Hi,

In your case it means that your case is been given to BUPA here in Australia to know that what can be the costing involved if the same surgery need to be done here because, they dont want people to migrate to Australia with some big medical issues. You dont worry its a normal procedure.

In your spouse's case they have given her the approval in terms of medicals.

All the best....!!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks Shivam..


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Update: For anyone who face similar situation. My health declaration changed to:

_Health clearance provided – no action required_


----------

